# Boulder Creek Tree Removal



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Back home in WV, motivated boaters remove the strainers...not sure how one would proceed in the Republic of Boulder. Who owns the land on either side of the creek?


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I have pulled lots of wood out of the town run, 4 mile, and below Castlerock to the Narrows over the years, especially after the flood in 2013. We even pulled out guard rails back then. The only place I have felt that it needed to be discrete was in the Castlerock section. 

Below 30th has been a mess since the flood and I have heard it is bad all the way to 75th, not sure Boulder cares about that section?


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

A co-worker and I boated from the library down to roughly 55th and valmont last summer. We cleared a few trees from the run but once you get below the railroad tracks (near 55th) the creek meanders thru a bunch of large trees that grow almost horizontally across in spots that requires portaging (especially if you are in an IK). At high water that area might be dangerous if the water gets pushy...fyi


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

I have always taken it upon myself to remove any hazards, (including cutting out that rope swing in the middle of the flow just upstream of the greenhouse!) I have never had any issues with any authorities, although I have never come across any while out there doing work.


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

After the 2013 flood we cleared a ton of stuff from the town run, putting it up near the bike path for the city to remove. Never had a problem. We were not cutting big stuff, just clearing clogged branches and logs. Sometimes we wore yellow safety vests to look official. Let the city know about big tree hazards, they can hire a contractor to remove. Just my opinion.


----------



## Yoshi78 (Aug 9, 2016)

You can submit a workorder through the inquire boulder website/app. I am attaching the url for more information. It will route the workorder to public works and our stormwater division will remove them or forward the workorder to P&R for smaller debris. 

Inquire Boulder

Please be courteous when using this tool, the system automatically drops a GIS pin at the location you create the workorder from so please make sure that it's at least reasonably close to where the debris is in reality and leave your contact information in case I have to call you back.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Chief Niwot said:


> Below 30th has been a mess since the flood and I have heard it is bad all the way to 75th, not sure Boulder cares about that section?


This is a stretch that definitely needs work. My office is near Foothills, and between there and 30th there are a LOT of trees down. Nothing huge, most could be taken out with a handsaw I imagine. I tubed all the way to just past foothills a few years ago (Tube to Work Day!), and I have seen quite a few tubers, kayakers and paddleboarders down there when I am fishing.

I did find a site where you can report downed trees, so I put in the request. Haven't had a response, but sounds like boaters need to be taking care of things ourselves to keep things safe for one another.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

*Elephant buttress rapid*

I think it’s a new tree that fell across the main drop this winter. It looks like it will make the far left line (which isn’t the only line, but is perhaps the new standard with all the changes in 2013(?)) impassible. 

I have a chainsaw is anyone is interested in helping before or after work next week 4/15.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

The parks department took care of everything from 30th to Foothills from what I can tell. I saw them out there a couple of weeks ago working on it, and walking the path at lunch, looks pretty clear now! Time for some runoff.....


----------



## wehnawil (Jul 13, 2021)

Then all the residents of our area decided to use the Bakersfield tree care service. Trees are very important to us. First of all, trees purify the air, and this is necessary now. I believe that we should not be indifferent to such


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

huh?


----------

